# overclocking atom n450



## sukesh1090 (Aug 16, 2010)

i want to overclock my acer aspire d260 which has atom n450 processor.lot of people have overclocked thier asus eee pc which has the same processor.so i know i can overclock mine but the problem is i don't know pll number and supported software.please help me.......................THANK YOU.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2010)

DONT DO IT!!
not worth it!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2010)

totally not worth it. at most it'll consume more battery. will you game? or do multitasking? do yourself a favor, get a Desktop or a good laptop or desktop replacement.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep. Atom simply doesnt deserve an overclock.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

bechare OP ka sapna tod diya.....tchch....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry OP, have a look at this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussio...e-heard-related-computers-35.html#post1274281


----------

